# Obtaining a tile setting license in florida?



## Goriega (Dec 1, 2007)

im a newbie and i apologize if im making anyone angry. but i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction, i want to start a tile setting business her in florida and i was wondering what kind of professional license i need?


ive done some reseach and i cant come up with anything her in florida... everything that comes out is from other states. ETC... California=C-54 license

does that mean that i dont need a license to set tile here in florida?


id really appreciate anyones help on this one id love to start my new career as soon as possible, and i want to make sure i start it right.. 


thanks to all:thumbsup:


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Some helpful links



http://www.contractors-license.org/fl/fl.htm

http://www.myflorida.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/index.html


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

state of Florida dose not require state licensing for tile setter. You are required to either be a corporation or LLC. Carry a minimun of 300,000 in liability insuranace and workmans comp. If you do not have employees you can work with a workmans comp excemption. Go to sunbiz.org for all the info. Good luck.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

a state can require you to have a cerain type of business type?

i'm sure he can still be a sole prop and still set tile in florida
go to the town hall you're in and ask them.


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

the law was changed in January of this year. Up until then I was a sole proprietor but had to register as an LLC or corporation to function as a construction contractor. You can run a retail business as a sole proprietor but not a contracting business.


----------



## Jerry T (Sep 25, 2003)

Goriega said:


> im a newbie and i apologize if im making anyone angry. but i was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction, i want to start a tile setting business her in florida and i was wondering what kind of professional license i need?


 Angry? You have every right to ask any question you need to... carry on.:thumbsup:


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

You are already on the right path. You want to do it the RIGHT/LEGAL way. While your at it get bonded. It is cheap and customers see it as a good thing.


----------

